# Golden Chalice - TN shoot



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

We'll be there!


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*Chalice*

Pretty sure the Golden Chalice outdates the compound bow. Should be a great field event. I'll be there.

Jay, how does it work? Is there still an actual golden chalice? Does the winner get his name put on it; does he get to keep it for a year? I only shot the Golden Chalice once a long time ago. Won't be surprised if someone stole the dang thing.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm 99% sure the winners get trophies to keep. I'll be out there tonight for a work party. I'll ask that question and whatever others might pop up of the officers this evening.

I'm also going to take some pictures of the range. It's a beautiful course. We really are trying to get field revived in mid-TN. :darkbeer:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Awards are given to keep. No club trophy like the UK clubs do.

We have had several work days now, the most recent being last night. The club looks really good; in a couple weeks it'll look great.


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

TNMAN said:


> Pretty sure the Golden Chalice outdates the compound bow. Should be a great field event. I'll be there.
> 
> Jay, how does it work? Is there still an actual golden chalice? Does the winner get his name put on it; does he get to keep it for a year? I only shot the Golden Chalice once a long time ago. Won't be surprised if someone stole the dang thing.


There was a trophy I have heard about that did get passed around. I thought it was some kind of shooter of the year or something like that. No one knows what happened to it though.

Several new backstops are installed this year including ones on the practice range. Come on out

https://sites.google.com/site/brokenarrowarcheryclub/Home


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Bump


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

The range is looking good! :thumbs_up


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Bump for a good turnout! :darkbeer:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Bump :darkbeer:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

It is gonna be hot! Bring plenty of Gatorade!


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 22, 2006)

I will be there


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm still hoping I'll be able to make it. Maybe I can put the work I need to do off for one more day.:wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

timbo2 said:


> I will be there


Anybody coming with you Tim?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

You might want to bring your 3D stools. We don't have a lot of benches (it's on the todo list) and several targets only shoot 2 wide.


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

I believe its going to be the hottest day of the year.:wink::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Erbowman said:


> I believe its going to be the hottest day of the year.:wink::darkbeer::darkbeer:


But the course is fully shaded and we'll have water stations.

Dangit man, we want folks to show up


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

They will watch the weather too.ukey:

Yea the food and drinks will be good. Besides what else do ya have to do? Bring a change of clothes though and hydrate well. It will be great fun:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*it's hot*

Y'all got any big fans? Made all the difference in the world at DCS last weekend to spend a few minutes cooling off before heading back out.


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

We got fans and a plenty of cover. Fanned area is covered too by pavillion


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

3 coming down bringing 2 Indiana barebow shooters total of 5 from Chickasaw
2 FS limited and 3 barebow
Will try and bring some heat down.....like ya need it right.
Frank


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 22, 2006)

JayMc said:


> Anybody coming with you Tim?


you know I'll bring a person or two


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

sounds like may be the best Chalice in several years. I know Danny B. should be there as well.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Well it's looking good for me right now unless something changes.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

There will be 3 in my group coming in Jay.


----------



## 1 BAD SHOT (May 5, 2009)

4 from knoxville !


----------

